# Fluorescent light ambient temp range?



## OpticalStandards (Aug 14, 2005)

I am doing a search for 96" Fluorescent strip fixtures for my shop.

Different fixtures have different ambient temperature specifications.

Example: Min. Ambient Temp. (F) 60º / Max. Ambient Temp. (F) 104º 

Does the light operate several degrees out of this window? Will it just not be operating at peak performance?

I am mostly concered about the maximum temp rating. The light fixture I am looking at is rated too 104º. Will it operate if it occasionally reaches 110º?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 14, 2005)

I would guess it would probably depend mostly on the ballast operating temperature itself but 6 degrees extra probably wouldn't bother it unless it was that hot on a continual basis.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2005)

The fixture probably would not malfunction if you occasionally exceeded the temperature rating on the high end by a few degrees; but it might malfunction if you went too far below the low temperature rating. Fluorescent lights tend to not function very well at cooler temperatures (typically, below approximately 50°F).


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 14, 2005)

I've seen many fluorescent lights flicker at temps below 65 degrees F.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 14, 2005)

the "new" t8 bulbs are nice

i have used them outside in my garage with temps in the 40s with no problem

max temp used was about 95 so i can't be of much help there


----------



## Brock (Aug 16, 2005)

Heck I use CF’s outside at -10F. They have a rated range of 30F to 120F. They start at -10F but take 5 minutes or so to come up to a good brightness level. I have found the one that have a normal "bulb" looking cover over the spiral or tubes warm up fasters and are much brighter since they heat up the air in the "bulb" around the tubes.

As for 4 foot tubes I also bought some "zero start" fixtures. I had to hold the ends of the tubes to get the old ones to start in winter. These new ones start every time.


----------



## snakebite (Aug 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
I've seen many fluorescent lights flicker at temps below 65 degrees F. 

[/ QUOTE ]
those so called energy saver tubes are crap.
they have to be used in enclosed fixtures so they can warm up.then they still flicker and strobe even at 60f untill they warm.
i changed much of my stuff to t8 950 tubes here.
better color rendering and no more playing the guessing game when buying tubes.its getting hard to find real 40w tubes.


----------

